# Blackwater Bass 21 July 13



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Got to the river around 1pm, high tide fully in effect, water over the banks. I'm thinking man it's gonna suck. We launched anyways and messed around in the main river trying to entice a bass, no go. Dallis throws his white spinnerbait at a randomn log and gets one, it's a decent keeper for these conditions. Mess around a little longer in the main river, no more bites. We go down into the creek past Oyster Pile landing and fish the strong current way at the back and Dallis gets his 2 lber there on a white spinnerbait. He actually made a bad cast and the bass hit the spinnerbait out of the water in the tree it was hanging. It was pretty awesome. It's about 330 now and only 2 bass, but better than nothing. I make the call to go back out and try to fish the grass above I-10. Immediately, we get 4 bass in about 15 minutes on a zoom fluke and floating lizard along the grass, mainly off the points a little bit. We stopped fishing at 5thirty with 7 bass, 5 would've kept for probaly around 7 pounds. It was pretty good due to the high conditions. Water temp was 75 degrees and actually dropped a bit while we were there. Back to back fishing trips at Blackwater with high water but still getting limits. Had a decent time.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Good report considering conditions. Neat photos too. Over here on the Choctaw the river at Caryville is about 10 and rising to 12 in 3 or 4 day. Down at Ebro steady at 13. Way too much water for me but folks are out there. I'm headed down to mouth tomorrow and see if all the mullet have drowned or are they alive and hungry.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Good to see them still biting! See any specs or reds?


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Nice good job


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

Good looking fish. Way to go!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Pretty works gents & thanks for sharing.
catch 'em up.


----------



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

Way to hang in there. Really enjoy your reports, always informative and helpful. Thanks


----------

